# Birthday Mantis!!!



## ellroy

Hi Guys,

Yes its that time of year again (my birthday approaching fast!!) and time to revive the old birthday mantis tradition!!

For the un-iniated, this involves sending free mantis to the birthday boy of the week....was a big hit last year  

Mine is August the 7th....I'll be a spritely 31.

I'm not fussy.....although breeding pairs of endangered species will be gratefully received.....PM me for my address,

Alan


----------



## Ian

Hahaha, so you really expect some mantids? Well I tell you what. I'l send you over a nice batch of Tenodera, and REALLY ruin your birthday


----------



## ellroy

What goes around comes around Ian  I guess I shouldn't save any Idolo's for your birthday then?? :wink:


----------



## Rick

Big hit last year? I don't remember. :lol:


----------



## Ian

I was only joking about the tenodera Alan, of course I will order you in a batch of 12 partoxodoera!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

aww sweet! *ahem* mines in about 6months... :wink:


----------



## Ian

Dam...it's a shame, only people with usernames starting with either "I" or "E" are entitled to a bday present.

Soz meight.


----------



## robo mantis

Don't for get R s lol


----------



## OGIGA

And O's...


----------



## robo mantis

lets draw the line there lol


----------



## skinnylegs

what about poor little "S"...


----------



## robo mantis

nahh lol


----------



## ellroy

I'm so glad this topic got bought up again as its nearly time for mine again....I'm 32 this year so its a big one folks!

Last year, Ian sent me a paratoxodera so you are gonna really have to pull the stops out to top that! You have a few weeks to think about it anyway.....I'm sure Yen will do you a good deal on some rare species if you'd like to have a whip round on the forum.

Thanks in advance for your generosity!

Alan

(Pioneer of the birthday mantis)


----------



## Ian

Sorry, can we have your registered charity number please?

Or, scab number as it were?


----------



## TNeal

Heck I'll be 52 on Dec. 1. I am on disability so any free cool mantids would be awesome, as I can't afford to buy any.

Lets add T to that list. LOL

TNeal


----------



## Asa

Ooh! and double A with an S!

This is kind of silly, considering I doubt any people will really give each other mantids for free, for a reason as low as that.

I'll still be expecting mine though


----------



## TNeal

I would as I have given away plenty of mantids to people and schools just to spread the hobby. I do this whenever I might have any extra.

Tom


----------



## Asa

Unfortunately not all people are as fortunate to have many extra. I give my extras to my 'insect shelter'. It's a place in my shed, where everybody donates insects that they cannot keep.


----------



## AFK

i've got several ooths of _Panthera tigris_. who wants one?


----------



## TNeal

I do !!!! I do!!!!!!


----------



## TNeal

Wait !!! How does one go about shipping tigers?? LOL

Tom


----------



## ant_mantid

what about the letter A


----------



## Asa

It's already in there


----------



## Ian

Screw it guys, birthday mantids for everyone


----------



## Asa

All 900 of us :?: :!:


----------



## Butterfly

My birthday is coming up, what about the V's in the group.

Or wait since my username starts with B how bout that? lol

It's gonna be one helluva birthday too, im getting old...

turning...30 :shock:


----------



## Asa

> My birthday is coming up, what about the V's in the group. Or wait since my username starts with B how bout that? lol
> 
> It's gonna be one helluva birthday too, im getting old...
> 
> turning...30 :shock:


Oh you poor ancient. I'm turning 43 in a couple days...


----------



## ant_mantid

next months miy birth-day


----------



## ant_mantid

hey i i want one of those tigers pealse.


----------



## Asa

Yes, yes! Give me loads!


----------



## arizona_mantis

i really want one i have my birthday in august turning the big 18 ya ya


----------

